# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Αρνητικές σκέψεις!

## Biggirl

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Ειμαι καινούργια στο φόρουμ αυτό, το οποίο βρίσκω ότι ειναι πολύ αξιόλογο και βοηθητικό. Εχω κάποια θέματα που με απασχολούν αλλά αυτά θα σας τα αναφέρω άλλη στιγμή. Σήμερα θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάποιες σκέψεις που με βασανίζουν εδώ και μερικά χρόνια. Βασικά το θέμα μου είναι οτι δεν μπορω να κανω θετικές σκέψεις. Πάντα σκέφτομαι αρνητικά, αγχώνομαι με το παραμικρό και δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω αυτό. Επιπρόσθετα, τα βράδια εχω αϋπνίες γιατί σκέφτομαι οτι το διαμέρισμα που μένω θα ανατιναχθεί απο ενα αναμμένο μάτι ή θα παρει φωτιά ή θα γίνει σεισμός. Σκεφτομαι συνεχώς οτι θα αρρωστήσει σοβαρά ενα αγαπημένο μελος της οικογένειας μου ή ένας φίλος και κλαίω γοερά σαν να βιώνω ήδη αυτη την κατάσταση. Σε ταξίδια με το αεροπλάνο δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι αρνητικά σενάρια φτιάχνω . Εχω πολύ αναπτυγμένη την ενσυναισθηση. Τα παντα που ακούω (δυστυχήματα, αρρώστιες, συμφορές κτλ) , με επηρεάζουν, σε σημείο που χανω την διάθεση μου και τον ύπνο μου. Περιμένω τις εισηγήσεις σας.

----------


## Georgewww

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Ειμαι καινούργια στο φόρουμ αυτό, το οποίο βρίσκω ότι ειναι πολύ αξιόλογο και βοηθητικό. Εχω κάποια θέματα που με απασχολούν αλλά αυτά θα σας τα αναφέρω άλλη στιγμή. Σήμερα θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάποιες σκέψεις που με βασανίζουν εδώ και μερικά χρόνια. Βασικά το θέμα μου είναι οτι δεν μπορω να κανω θετικές σκέψεις. Πάντα σκέφτομαι αρνητικά, αγχώνομαι με το παραμικρό και δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω αυτό. Επιπρόσθετα, τα βράδια εχω αϋπνίες γιατί σκέφτομαι οτι το διαμέρισμα που μένω θα ανατιναχθεί απο ενα αναμμένο μάτι ή θα παρει φωτιά ή θα γίνει σεισμός. Σκεφτομαι συνεχώς οτι θα αρρωστήσει σοβαρά ενα αγαπημένο μελος της οικογένειας μου ή ένας φίλος και κλαίω γοερά σαν να βιώνω ήδη αυτη την κατάσταση. Σε ταξίδια με το αεροπλάνο δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι αρνητικά σενάρια φτιάχνω . Εχω πολύ αναπτυγμένη την ενσυναισθηση. Τα παντα που ακούω (δυστυχήματα, αρρώστιες, συμφορές κτλ) , με επηρεάζουν, σε σημείο που χανω την διάθεση μου και τον ύπνο μου. Περιμένω τις εισηγήσεις σας.


Ε αυτό λέγεται ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος (αγαπητό είδος ανθρώπου) φυσικά εξαρτάται πόσο σε επηρεάζει, αν σε πάει στα άκρα , ίσως χρειάζεται γιατρό για να το ξεπεράσεις, αν το διαχειρίζεσαι ...καλώς, προσωπικά το παλεύω μιας και εγώ έτσι αισθάνομαι τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τα κακά που περνάνε άλλοι (άνθρωποι ή ζώα) , μου έκανε όμως εντύπωση που είπες ότι "αρρωστήσει μελλος..." και δεν έβαλες τον εαυτό σου μέσα, δηλαδή δεν αγχωθηκες μη τύχει σε σένα, μόνο για τους αλλούς φοβάσαι ή και για κάτι προσωπικό ?

Όλα όσα σκέφτεσαι μπορεί να γίνουν, δεν είσαι παράλογη, αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να μη γίνουν :) οπότε όλοι ζούμε το σήμερα σαν να μη γίνουν και ΑΝ ποτέ γίνουν , στεναχωριομαστε τότε. 

Υπάρχει μια θεωρία που λέει αν σου τύχει κάποια ταλαιπωρία κάποια αρρωστια κτλ. να χαίρεσαι γιατί σε θυμήθηκε ο Θεός. Φυσικά είναι δύσκολο αλλά στο δικό μου μυαλό έτσι έχει κάτσει, σήμερα είμαστε καλά, ζούμε το παρόν , αύριο δε ξέρουμε, μπορεί να σωθεί ο καρκινοπαθείς και να τρακαρει θανάσιμα ο απόλυτα υγιής, κάνεις δε ξέρει. 

Φόβος = άγνωστο * μη ελεγχόμενη κατάσταση. 

Εξοικείωση με το ότι δε μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε το μέλλον, αλλά είμαστε όλοι μαζί σε μια κοινωνία να παλέψουμε, και ο Θεός να είναι μαζί μας, το τέλος το ξέρουμε , ίσως πρέπει να εξοικειωθούμε. Ζούμε το παρόν. Μόνο.

----------


## Biggirl

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου! Ήδη νοιώθω πιο καλά. Ανησυχώ μήπως πάθω κάτι κακό κι εγώ ναι, δεν βγάζω τον εαυτό μου έξω απ' αυτό. Πάντα σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα. Θα το δουλέψω όμως και θα το παλέψω. Ειλικρινα, σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## believeInYourself

Το ότι κάνεις αρνητικές σκέψεις, συμβαίνει επειδή είναι ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι έτσι.

Το καθετί που συμβαίνει στη ζωή μας μπορούμε να το δούμε με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο.

Για τη δουλειά που κάνουμε ας πούμε, μπορεί να σκεφτόμαστε θετικά επειδή είναι αυτό που μας αρέσει να κάνουμε.
Μπορεί να σκεφτόμαστε αρνητικά επειδή δεν είναι η δουλειά που θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε.
Μπορεί να σκεφτόμαστε αρνητικά επειδή ναι μεν είναι η δουλειά που διαλέξαμε να κάνουμε γιατί μας άρεσε αλλά πιστεύουμε πως αξίζουμε κάτι καλύτερο και έχουμε αδικηθεί.
Μπορεί να σκεφτόμαστε θετικά γιατί δε μας αρέσει η δουλειά που κάνουμε αλλά αυτό τον καιρό δε μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι καλύτερο οπότε από το να είμαστε άνεργοι, σίγουρα είναι κάτι θετικό.

Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ σχετικά. Σημασία έχει να είμαστε συνειδητοποιημένοι.

Αν μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε μια καλύτερη δουλειά, τη διεκδικούμε και δεν καθόμαστε να κλαίμε τη μοίρα μας.

Το ότι η οικογένεια μας, οι φίλοι μας κλπ είναι καλά σήμερα είναι κάτι θετικό και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σκεφτόμαστε κάτι άλλο. Οφείλουμε να φροντίζουμε τον εαυτό μας και τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάμε ώστε να έχουμε όσο γίνεται λιγότερες ατυχίες ή δυσάρεστα γεγονότα στη ζωή μας.

Το ότι μπορεί να γίνει σεισμός ή να σκάσει γκαζάκι είναι μια πιθανότητα. Μικρή όμως, που ακόμα και να συμβεί δε σημαίνει πως αυτομάτως επιβιβαζόμαστε στο τρένο για τον άλλο κόσμο. Και δεν χρειάζεται προκειμένου να αποφύγουμε αυτή τη μικρή πιθανότητα, να πάμε να κατοικησουμε σε αντίσκηνο ή παγκάκι.

Αν δε μπορούμε να ταξιδέψουμε με το αεροπλάνο, δεν ταξιδεύουμε. Το να συμβεί κάτι στο ταξίδι είναι κι αυτό μια μικρή πιθανότητα. Μικρή όμως είναι και η πιθανότητα να πέσει πάνω μας ένα αυτοκίνητο καθώς περπατάμε και να μας σκοτώσει. Τότε τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; Να μη βγαίνουμε από το σπίτι; Και έστω ότι μένουμε για πάντα μέσ'το σπίτι, αν γίνει σεισμός τι κάνουμε; Τελικά πουθενά δεν υπάρχει ασφάλεια....

Όλο αυτό είναι μόνο μέσα στο μυαλό! Οπότε την επόμενη φορά που θα θες να ταξιδέψεις, ανέβα στο αεροπλάνο και παρατήρησε από ψηλά τον κόσμο και χαμογέλα! Δες το σαν ευκαιρία! Ο κόσμος είναι όμορφος και η ζωή είναι όμορφη όπως κι αν είναι! Το πώς θα δεις τον κόσμο, τη ζωή, όλα όσα συμβαίνουν γύρω σου είναι καθαρά δική σου επιλογή!

----------


## antaveri

> Το ότι κάνεις αρνητικές σκέψεις, συμβαίνει επειδή είναι ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι έτσι.
> 
> Το καθετί που συμβαίνει στη ζωή μας μπορούμε να το δούμε με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο.
> 
> Για τη δουλειά που κάνουμε ας πούμε, μπορεί να σκεφτόμαστε θετικά επειδή είναι αυτό που μας αρέσει να κάνουμε.
> Μπορεί να σκεφτόμαστε αρνητικά επειδή δεν είναι η δουλειά που θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε.
> Μπορεί να σκεφτόμαστε αρνητικά επειδή ναι μεν είναι η δουλειά που διαλέξαμε να κάνουμε γιατί μας άρεσε αλλά πιστεύουμε πως αξίζουμε κάτι καλύτερο και έχουμε αδικηθεί.
> Μπορεί να σκεφτόμαστε θετικά γιατί δε μας αρέσει η δουλειά που κάνουμε αλλά αυτό τον καιρό δε μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι καλύτερο οπότε από το να είμαστε άνεργοι, σίγουρα είναι κάτι θετικό.
> 
> ...


Τα ειπες πολυ ωραια και τα ειπες ολα!

----------


## Biggirl

Τελικά είμαι πολύ τυχερή που ανακάλυψα αυτό το γκρουπ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Lina_kik

Από τα πιο ωραία λόγια που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ!!

----------


## Sonia

Πολύ ανησυχία/απαισιοδοξία βρε Biggirl. Γιατί σκέφτεσαι έτσι; Συμβαίνει κάτι άσχημο στην ζωή σου αυτό τον καιρό ή ξεκίνησε αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης από κάτι που συνέβη παλιά; Το #4 το έθεσε πολύ ωραία, για κάθε αρνητική σκέψη υπάρχει και ο αντίλογος, να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις και την ανάλογη θετική σκέψη για κάθε αρνητική που σου έρχεται.

Θα πρέπει να σου πω ότι πρέπει να κοιτάξεις να το αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό το θέμα διότι δεν θα επηρεάζει μόνο εσένα αλλά και τους γύρω σου όσο περνάει ο καιρός. Έχω κάποια χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα στο περιβάλλον μου και είναι πολύ εξαντλητικό όλο αυτό.

----------


## Biggirl

> Πολύ ανησυχία/απαισιοδοξία βρε Biggirl. Γιατί σκέφτεσαι έτσι; Συμβαίνει κάτι άσχημο στην ζωή σου αυτό τον καιρό ή ξεκίνησε αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης από κάτι που συνέβη παλιά; Το #4 το έθεσε πολύ ωραία, για κάθε αρνητική σκέψη υπάρχει και ο αντίλογος, να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις και την ανάλογη θετική σκέψη για κάθε αρνητική που σου έρχεται.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να σου πω ότι πρέπει να κοιτάξεις να το αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό το θέμα διότι δεν θα επηρεάζει μόνο εσένα αλλά και τους γύρω σου όσο περνάει ο καιρός. Έχω κάποια χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα στο περιβάλλον μου και είναι πολύ εξαντλητικό όλο αυτό.


Ναι συμφωνώ, είναι πολύ εξαντλητικό. Από έφηβη ήμουν απαισιόδοξη. Όταν το ψάχνω σε φάσεις αυτοανακάλυψης και αυτοκριτικής διαπιστώνω ότι ίσως ευθύνεται η απώλεια ενός αγαπημένου μου φίλου σε τροχαίο εντελώς στα ξαφνικά. Ήταν για μένα μεγάλο σοκ. Είχα και μια μαμά που συνεχώς και αδιάκοπα μου έλεγε 'μη' και 'οχι' και 'προσεχε' 'θα πάθεις εκείνο κι αυτό' . Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι υπερβολική ή όχι ή αν οι λόγοι μου δεν δικαιολογούν τις σκέψεις μου. Απλά σκέφτομαι πολύ και παλεύω να χαλαρώσω, γιατί όλα αυτά μου προκαλούν επιπλέον άγχος.

----------

